# new to engine repair



## aircooled (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm new here, so Hello everybody!
I work in computers right now, but honestly I'm not liking it. Been in it for about 6 years, doing pretty well, but I don't think I want to do it for the rest of my life. I've been looking for a trade to get into and I'm very interested in getting into small engines. I've done a few mechanical tasks in my life. I can change disk brakes, once replaced wheel bearings in my Honda Passport, replaced the starter on my 78 Chevy truck, and used to build decks, etc for a living...so I guess I'm not totally lacking mechanical abilities. But I've never really dived into anything like this. Ideally I'd like to have my own repair shop one day. Maybe get into selling too. What would be some good ways to get enough training so that I could start to do some little jobs in my spare time (which I have very little of)? Are there any good videos? Books? This board looks great by the way! What do you guys think?
Thanks everybody!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

aircooled:even though you have mechanical experience such as you mentioned, small engine repair is a completely different and I must say, very enjoyable and profitable once you learn the trade. My self, I am self taught and learned by trial and error. There is so much help here in this forum that you just have to ask for help and it will be forthcoming very quickly. You can't learn by videos or books (my experience has taught me as much) but simply just dig in and learn it. Saves a whole lot of money compared to the schools. Good luck


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

get yerself a couple old thigs that dont run. chainsaw- outboard and a mower engine. get yerself the repair manuals from the library and pull em down and put em back together.wash em up good beforen you start. itll come to you.


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

see small engine repair schooling


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea that is what i suggest here in michigan i go to Kent Career Tech. Center for lawn cycle and marine, so if you have somewhere to go like that it helps


----------

